# New Members Layout



## 67flh (Feb 28, 2020)

My larger layout, 172 SQ FT, all Ross Track and Switches. Steam, Diesel a little of everything.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

That's nice looking layout.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

diggin that layout. what track and track swithers you using? on my cell so tough to see


----------



## 67flh (Feb 28, 2020)

Riggzie said:


> diggin that layout. what track and track swithers you using? on my cell so tough to see


All Ross, also used Ross Track Bed.


----------

